# Bumps on my dog's back after bathing at Petsmart



## DeltaG993

We took our Miniature Pinscher to Petsmart on Saturday to be bathed and on Sunday night he started to get some bumps on his back. The bumps are only on his back, not his belly, and have continued to get worse since then. It doesn't seem to be bothering him, but they are definitely getting worse. Its hard to see them through his coat to see what color they are. Has anyone ever seen this before? I called the vet and made an appt for Friday, but i'm concerned. Help!!


----------



## Taylor &Gretchen

(long time ago)One time I went to go take my St.Benard to go get a trim.And they slashed her ear wide open!!!!!We had to take her to the vet and get it stiched up...But sometimes my rottie get's a rash and bumps on her back because she has very sensitive skin...The vet told me to put vaseline on it.....Have you taken your dog to the vet yet? If you havn't maybe you should try vaseline on it?

I hope your dog's back get's better!!!!!


----------



## DeltaG993

Thanks! We just gave him a bath and tried to look at them a little closer - my husband squeezed one and blood came out, so i'm a bit concerned. Just got off the phone with the vet and we are taking him in tomorrow..........poor baby.................i hope he's ok. Any other advice is great.............I'm going to try the vaseline


----------



## TeddyTheCocker

go back to petsmart and complain iam sure they will pay for the vet visit and give you your money back on the bath


----------



## DivaDog

Could be numerous things, an allergy to something they have used - unfortunate but it happens find out what products they used and avoid in future just incase. It could be over zealous combing - possibly they have combed him with a stripping knife its something I would do to get all the dead hair out - but if your too harsh I would expect to see an irritation.

Id suggest using a mild antihistamine for three days and see how he goes.


----------



## gone2thedogs

Did the vet give you a diagnosis? 

Poor pup. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Felix

I'm a bather at Petsmart. We use Desert Sky Blue for the first bath and either a raspberry oatmeal shampoo or almond conditioner for the second. It sounds like your dog had an allergic reaction and is sensitive to Desert Sky Blue and almond. If you choose to return to Petsmart, tell them of his condition and they'll use the raspberry shampoo or Soft Suds for the first bath and a medicated for the second. I'm sorry to hear about this incident. This is the type of thing that could have happened at a vet or a home bath depending on what shampoo you use. 

Miniature Pinschers don't require heavy brushing. With short haired dogs like this, a shedding blade and a comb are all that's required. I doubt over zealous brushing was the cause.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Shorthaired breeds 'may not' require zealous brushing, but some people may not realize that; perhaps the person who brushed him after his bath, was a new comer. 

I am guessing though, from the description, that your pooch has 'hives' from something that was used at the grooming salon; either a shampoo, or conditioner, or pet colonge. Even something that one of the groomers was wearing. 

If it happens again, give him Benadryll immediately upon him getting home, and continue giving him Benadryll until you notice that the reaction is settling down. You can also get some Hydrocortizone spray and put that on him and rub it in good; use that 3 times a day. Both of these products you can get from your local walmart, in the medication section. Or you can talk to your vet and get it from there...but why pay through the roof when you can get the same thing for much less?


----------



## Inga

I had my young male Rottie groomed at Petsmart one time. He came out with a gash on his back leg on the inside. He did not have it going in but they didn't seem to know anything about it when I pointed it out. He ended up getting a staph infection. I won't take him or any of my other dogs to be groomed there ever again.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

Hmmm...now I wonder why someone would use scissors on your dog...he's shorthaired!!! That would be my geuss on how he would get a gash...unless it was a clipper scrape...but then again, why the clippers either??? Lol!!!!


----------



## Inga

My guess was slipping of the table and catching the edge. It was quite the mystery and of course, they just couldn't think of any thing that happened. HMM! It was a good learning experience. I will not recommend them to anyone. I also noticed they took dogs in with no vaccination records. That I completely think is wrong as well. I am sure that all Petsmarts are not created equal. I am certain it depends much on the individuals that work there at the time.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

I wouldn't either!!!! Usually most 'good' groomers will pay for ANY kind of incident, or allergic reaction that occurs at their place; most of them have an agreement of some form with a veterinarian near by, or will pay the bill for you to see your own vet...I work right in a pet clinic sooooooo...Lol...Not that I ever want anything to happen to the pets I groom, but it happens from time to time...dog moves suddenly and at the wrong time, and you cut a pad, or something like that...or you get yourself...I'd rather get myself...


----------



## DobManiac

Dusk has a tendency to get hives from stress. It usually will happen the first day at a dog show. We do Benadryl, one for every 25 pounds. Also the handler told me to rinse him off with cold water. It shocks the hives and forces them to go down. I know you said that you re bathed the dog, but I don’t know if you used cold or warm water. The cold shower water will be fine, it doesn't need to be ice water or anything. It always seems to work for us.


----------



## Pitbull Lover0904

after reading all the bad things about petsmart grooming i dont think i will be taking my dogs there! i hope you pup gets better


----------

